# Most Terrifying Job for Someone With Social Anxiety?



## MermaidHair (Nov 27, 2013)

Recently I got accepted into the Disney College Program- basically it's a paid internship through my college in which I work in Disney World for a few months and get college credit.

While it sounds amazing and perfect since I want to work for Disney professionally one day, I'm a bit terrified.

Disney World is one of the most crowded places in the world. Not exaggerating. And I'm going to be working in attractions (meaning one of the rides or shows) and that's what most people go do when they go to Disney World (meaning huge crowds at rides).

One one side I'm excited. I get to work in Disney AND get paid, it's seriously a dream come true.

But I'm also TERRIFIED. I'm scared of grumpy parents and super outgoing people wanting to talk to me and of course the droves of people I'll have to smile at. That's right, I have to smile. ALL THE TIME. I have to be this super smiley happy person there; I'm scared people will see right through me and I'm going to be this weird awkward Disney cast member and get fired because I don't appear happy enough!

I'm just venting because I'm so nervous about it! (and it's like 5 months away so I'm getting anxious way too early) I think my anxiety-ridden thoughts are just building up my insecurities. But I don't want to end up quitting because of my SA, that would be terrible! 

Has anyone else worked at Disney? Any advice?


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about this. You got accepted into the internship and have shown you are more than capable of doing it. You'll probably be nervous beforehand, but once you actually do it you'll be fine-- that's what I've noticed starting new jobs. Just keep thinking positive thoughts and believe in yourself. Whatever happens you're going to okay. 

Also, consider yourself very lucky. Sounds like you go to school at U of O and have the opportunity to go across country and get paid while having fun. I can't even get an internship even after a resume critique; volunteer and work experience; and will soon be graduating with honors. Only luck I had was a part-time internship entering numbers into excel and filing statements at 9.50 an hour, 3 miles down the road at a small business-- 3 hours after my interview I got the rejection email. Definitely consider yourself to be way ahead of the game once you take this internship because you'll have the skills for other jobs. Just a thought.


----------



## MermaidHair (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks, and yeah usually if I have to do something big like this I just build up all this nervousness beforehand and then once I get there I realize I was over-exaggerating everything lol. Working for Disney is definitely going to help me in terms of my career, so I'm just worried about screwing it up (I'm more of a flight person than a fight one). 

If I get too stressed over social stuff or having to face rude people, I can always just go into the parks and ride rides all day. In fact that's exactly what I'll be doing on all my free days. I'm a thrill junkie lol.

But thank you for reminding me I need to stop worrying so much!


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Close your eyes and take some deep breathes things get to you. Have fun!


----------



## AndrewWhatshisName (Dec 1, 2013)

post 9/11 door to door vaccum salesman in a rural area.


----------



## tomato123 (Nov 4, 2013)

*yep*

Mining! I fly in fly out of work. On a 2week on 1 week off roster. Its a roller coaster for me with SA. 4am wake up to go to a crowded mess hall to have breakfast and make lunch for the day. Then the meetings with most the mine site workers in a cramped room. Iv had plenty of panic attacks, but never chose the flight option. It would ruin my reputation. I do my best to be confident. But sometimes SA is a huge drain when im already working on hot machines in 45deg Celsius heat. Then when im confronted about something or need to go talk to the supervisor for required forms etc to carry out jobs, even the smallest of things scare me. Like smoko with the boys, whilst 70% of the time im fine, after nearly two weeks, im fizzled and I notice heightened anxiety that rarely dissipates. Iv had a motocross accident and been forced to have a year off, due back in next two months. Worried to start from square dot again as a lot of workers have moved on and theres plenty of othe new workers there now. Benzos are prohibited on mine sites, but I may need a couple to get me through the first couple days.

Pristiq 50mg-valerian for sleep and antihistamines-30mg oxazepam (serapax) as prn:afr


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd say selling stuff or trying to persuade others as the worst job for someone with SA.


----------



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

Personally, I actually think working in a bar would be most terrifying for someone with SA. The place would probably be full of loud and annoying people who get more loud and annoying after a few drinks. And I'm not saying that just because I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## tomato123 (Nov 4, 2013)

*disagree*

Working in a bar, whilst yes, the thought of serving lots of people may be flustering, would be easy to control. First of all, you dont get drug tested and if you do, a benzo to help when its tough wont lose you your job. Also, its easy, theres no thinking, confrontation as such, unless there's drunk *******s. No pre start meetings, early starts, long hours, physical exhaustion. Again, mining... tough gig.


----------



## MidasTouch (Nov 8, 2013)

I think having a job as a journalist would be the worst. Interacting with people about a topic which has mixed feelings would give different reactions and you have to respond right


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Anything that just involved talking to others I couldn't do. E.g retail, waiting, bartending, customer service, selling things, call centre. So many "easy" jobs I can't do becauase of my SA.

I tried working in retail for 2 weeks but it drained me.

I did a waitressing shift and I wanted to cry it gave me so much anxiety.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Stand-up comedian


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You get used to/blunted to it after awhile.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd hate to be a sales person. 
Or anyone who has to give speeches to any size crowd.


----------



## BohemianFree (Nov 28, 2013)

Call center. When I can stick the script I'm fine but as soon as it gets knocked off I know they can tell something isn't right. I think the Disney internship with be good for you though..forcing you to dive in...a friend of mine really enjoyed it and came back so much more confident


----------



## hachiman115 (Jan 2, 2014)

Security guard.


----------



## Ocwhale (Mar 21, 2013)

Sales? especially those where you are stationed outside to do promoting


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

I always thought being a nurse would be terrifying for someone with social anxiety. Your actions are being watched by patient family members and other health care providers and if you mess up you could kill someone. I will always have respect for nurses because I know I couldn't do it.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Retail. Always being forced to be something/someone im not, otherwise i lose my job. 

Huzzah.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

As bad as that sounds, the worst would probably be standup comedian.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Probably a politician, or worse, the US President. Try being under massive public scrutiny and criticism at every moment of your life for 4 to 8 years. And maintaining a positive facade for the cameras while you're at it.


----------

